

Ask HN: Ever been asked to sign an NDA, before an interview? - gregory80

I've been asked to sign an NDA at almost every job I have taken in my professional life -- once I have accepted the job -- I have only once encountered a company that wanted me to sign an NDA before the first interview, it caught me off-guard, is this common practice?
======
peacemaker
Yes I've had to sign an NDA before an interview at a games company as they
wanted to discuss their new project during the interview.

------
bdr
I haven't applied to a stealth-mode startup in a while, but yes, last time I
did I was asked to sign an NDA.

------
blcArmadillo
I've had to sign NDAs for most interviews I've had. Makes sense considering
details about products may come up during conversation. Plus most places I've
interviewed at have given me a tour of their facilities during which it's
likely I will be able to see what they're working on.

